# PRIMAL DIET – RAW MEAT – RAW MILK & WHEEEEEY !



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

PRIMAL DIET - RAW MEAT - RAW MILK & WHEEEEEY !

I moved out to California a couple of years back. Just recently I discovered the RAW diet, I have been on the Raw food diet for about 5 months. I eat all kinds of raw meat, Chicken, beef, fish and even pork. I am not exactly on the primal diet but my own variation. Dehydrated (unsmoked) Raw Bacon is haven on earth! All the meat and diary comes from the Amish folks, they have clean farms and no nasty chemicals whatsoever and that includes tractors and petrol.

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/diet_and_fitness/article5940774.ece

http://www.wewant2live.com/?gclid=CMH7kO6QwJkCFRFWagodMGxBug

Today I had a RAW sage burger (raw minced bison with raw cheese) it was the best burger I have ever eaten! 3 hours later I was down the gym doing a full body work out with a raging furnace burning inside me like I have never felt before.

With my work out I like to drink whey, but not the FAKE kind most people might be used too. I mean 100% Raw - unbastardized Neat WHEY.










http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/cheese.htm/printable

The stuff is incredible It must be every successful competitive body builders secret weapon. It is fueling muscle growth like I have never experienced before.

For the rest of my life I never want to be without it! Where in the UK can I get such a thing? Powdered crap gives me allergies and spots! and to be honest it is nasty artificial crap that in the end will make you age faster and clog up you arteries.

In most countries around the world RAW MILK is illegal! And even most cheese has to be made from nasty pasteurized genetically engineered poison milk, that has been through more pipes and processing that you would see on a space rocket! errhhheeem, depopulation.










I want RAW WHEY! and not just here I want it when I return to the uk. And I want you all to get on it and feel fantastic like I do too!

Is it possible in the UK to even get hold of food at this quality?

Obviously it does not have to be Amish just RAW! and that is unsalted by the Whey! :lol: I am mainly interested in RAW - unpasturised - Organic - WHEY !


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

each to there own i suppose, wouldnt be me though mate.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

by raw you mean unpasteurised?

all pasteurisation does is quickly heat up and cool down the milk to kill any bacteria (especially anthrax)

i try to follow a paleo style diet, which doesn't preclude cooking things. i've drank raw milk in places like mongolia, and it did taste nice, but it may have been because it was from a yak

i think you can get raw milk from farms, though i bet it still has to go through all those "nasty" metal pipes after being sucked out of the cow.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i eat raw fruit :tongue:


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

yes by raw I mean unpasturised.

Pasteurization completely alters the genetic make up of milk and burns the fat makes it toxic. and they also homogenize it. A pal of mine used to drink soy, he though he was lactose intolerant and got sick every time he drank milk. I got him onto full fat raw milk and he is fine with it. Its the processing that turns it toxic causing allergies and spots asthma and god knows what else.

what gets me is that upasturised milk is illegal in Australia, New Zealand, I think the UK, most of America it is illegal to transport it across a state line for sale but there are ways around it like leasing part of the farm to your customers. Peopl have been drinking it for thousand of years and now its illegal ? enegggh? smoking has killed millions, but milk is so evil. BASTARDS !

But what i really want to know is where i can get the whey when i get home.

and personally i drink goat milk over cow milk just coz a cow is a fat bastard and the goat bounces around like a errrr, lamb?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

did you try a google search mate, best bet is to go milk a cow.lol


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

In the UK its ca't be sold by the big commercial places but you can buy Raw milk from farmers markets. I keep meaning to go to mine, infact I might go this saturday morning.

Love the stuff!!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

strangelove said:


> Pasteurization completely alters the genetic make up of milk and burns the fat makes it toxic. and they also homogenize it.


sounds like a load of crap to me. "altering the genetic makeup"? it's not exactly genetic engineering!


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

so would you prefer powder whey are raw whey ?

what i really want to know is where to get the raw whey.

there are about a thousand different types of whey but they are all powdered.

I want it pure before they **** with it.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> sounds like a load of crap to me. "altering the genetic makeup"? it's not exactly genetic engineering!


once its been through their machine it ain't the same stuff its dead!

milk should be consumed while its is living with all the wonderful bacteria in it that do all kind of jobs in your body and give us a strong immune system.

most of us have no immune system that is why we get colds and sick because everything is disinfected and killed with nasty chemicals.

there was a great wife swap over here with a raw farmer and a city family.

the raw guys family never got sick.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

fits said:


> In the UK its ca't be sold by the big commercial places but you can buy Raw milk from farmers markets. I keep meaning to go to mine, infact I might go this saturday morning.
> 
> Love the stuff!!!!


if you could get any good info on raw whey let me know!

cheers


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2004/504_milk.html

More than 300 people in the United States got sick from drinking raw milk or eating cheese made from raw milk in 2001, and nearly 200 became ill from these products in 2002, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Raw milk may harbor a host of disease-causing organisms (pathogens), such as the bacteria campylobacter, escherichia, listeria, salmonella, yersinia, and brucella. Common symptoms of foodborne illness from many of these types of bacteria include diarrhea, stomach cramps, fever, headache, vomiting, and exhaustion.

Most healthy people recover from foodborne illness within a short period of time, but others may have symptoms that are chronic, severe, or life-threatening.

I agree that it may be more tasty, but it is not suitable for all, and if given to the entire population would probably cause more harm than good.

With regards to raw whey, whey is what is the liquid left over after you have curdled milk. By your standards curdled milk has been genetically altered by nasty chemicals.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> sounds like a load of crap to me. "altering the genetic makeup"? it's not exactly genetic engineering!


A statement worthy of a neg.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

"Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet, Eating her curds and WHEY!"

They used to drink it back in the day. Why cant you get it anymore?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong with Powdered Whey Isolate!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> A statement worthy of a neg.


???

the whole point of pasteurisation is that it is able to quickly kill bacteria and sterilise the milk without denaturing the proteins. Not to mention the only genetic material in milk should be the odd cow cell, bacteria or virus dna.

There's also the point of view that drinking cow milk isn't particularly natural, as that behaviour is rarely observed in the animal kingdom. (think palaeolithic man farming and milking cows)


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2004/504_milk.html
> 
> More than 300 people in the United States got sick from drinking raw milk or eating cheese made from raw milk in 2001, and nearly 200 became ill from these products in 2002, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> ...


this is true but I would not drink milk from any of these farms if you paid me!

they are most certainly filthy and that is where pasteurization comes in.

there is a movie called "Earthlings" it show you the quality of most industrial farms its enough to turn you vegetarian.

Like i said my supply comes from the clean farm and the animal are very well looked after!

take duck farming in the uk, there is now law on how you keep ducks and as a result the ducks are kept in the most disgrasfull conditions imaginable.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article576504.ece



gerg said:


> There's also the point of view that drinking cow milk isn't particularly natural, as that behaviour is rarely observed in the animal kingdom. (think palaeolithic man farming and milking cows)


if you observed any native indian tribes that have not had western interference you would see that their live were drastically longer lived to about 120+ and disease free. you would fine that their diet would very often consist of milk. and we are talking about ancient tribes going back 1000s of years of which their ain't to many left


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

here is an interesting video about raw food and building muscle.

he deals with allot of vegan stuff but does get into the raw meat!

http://www.archive.org/details/OrganicAthlete_2005_09_24j_Charlie_Abel

enjoy! :cool2:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Raw milk is good stuff. Farms used to be filthy places and TB ecoli etc was a problems. Any farms now that sell raw milk have to be clea, grass fed cows, and tested regular.

Raw milk is like live yogart. It still has lactase which helps us digest lactose. Is very good stuff. I would recomend to any healthy person, but I would ot give to child or old person.......JUST in case


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

..this RAW diet, does this involve you eating raw meats?


----------



## handyla (Apr 24, 2007)

PRIMAL DIET - RAW MEAT - RAW MILK & WHEEEEEY !

I moved out to California a couple of years back. Just recently I discovered the RAW diet, I have been on the Raw food diet for about 5 months. I eat all kinds of raw meat, Chicken, beef, fish and even pork.

haha , this diets crazy

raw chicken!!!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Im sure completely raw meats arent too good for you?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

YOu can buy unpasteurised milk here, I looked into it before as it does have health benefits. I am not sure about the whey? Would try it for sure if you found a source, though it looks like semen in your pics.

Let us know how you get on, till then I will stick with SOya milk, which of course is a whole new can of worms lol.

SD


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't the eskimo's eat raw meat? They seam to get along ok, but i don't think i could do it.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Raw meat?? Sounds vile, I couldn't eat that


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool thread


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

handyla said:


> PRIMAL DIET - RAW MEAT - RAW MILK & WHEEEEEY !
> 
> I moved out to California a couple of years back. Just recently I discovered the RAW diet, I have been on the Raw food diet for about 5 months. I eat all kinds of raw meat, Chicken, beef, fish and even pork.
> 
> ...


raw chicken is delicious ! don't let them fool ya! I cannot eat enough of it!


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> Im sure completely raw meats arent too good for you?


your body is made up of raw meat what do you think would be better for reconstituting you own flesh? raw meat of cocked burned dead mead?

give me the live nutrition any day.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

SD said:


> YOu can buy unpasteurised milk here, I looked into it before as it does have health benefits. I am not sure about the whey? Would try it for sure if you found a source, though it looks like semen in your pics.
> 
> Let us know how you get on, till then I will stick with SOya milk, which of course is a whole new can of worms lol.
> 
> SD


Since you mention it  it does taste a bit funky and, not that i have ever tasted spunk including my own, it does taste very salty and you can almost taste the cheese.

I always feel like I'm drinking cow spunk, but you get over it.

It almost tastes good after a while, it an acquired taste.

just to make a point sperm has a **** load of stem cells! there are a bunch of people at rawesome who eat Bison Testicles RAW! I have not gone that far yet and I think i'll avoid that but they say eating raw animal organs is the best whey :lol: to reconstitute your own.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

excellent post mate...really informed me on whey protien lol before i just thought protien was protien


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

Jake H said:


> excellent post mate...really informed me on whey protien lol before i just thought protien was protien


It has to be said and it is a fact that Whey is %100 protein!

so if you want to gain the muscle you cant get better! and the best whey for certain is gonna be pure whey over powdered!

it's like powdered milk vs regular, let alone pasteurized vs Raw.

however there is a way to make raw whey powder and keep it below 95° (american) that is the temperature that it gets cooked at and the fat turns toxic. more on that later I am doing the leg work on that one!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

strangelove said:


> your body is made up of raw meat what do you think would be better for reconstituting you own flesh? *raw meat of cock*ed burned dead mead?
> 
> give me the live nutrition any day.


not into raw cock mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Agreed on the raw milk, i used to live/work on a farm and all the milk i drank was raw.

However, i would not be in a hurry to eat meat raw.

There is a healthy medium.

Start by eaing only organic/free range meat/eggs this is what i do 95% of the time and feel much better for it.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I cannot help feeling this sounds like advertising at times- are you trying to sell us something, or linked with a pure whey/raw meat site?
> 
> I will stick to cook meat (with the one exception of course!).
> 
> Incidentally, not all semen tastes salty. The flavour varies according to the diet ,age and hormonal status of the donor........lol


If you like the taste of cum you might like raw whey then? :lol:

and I wish I could sell you something that is precisely the problem you cannot get Raw Whey Legally in the UK as far as i know or even pasteurized for that matter. If some cheese company had the sense they would sell their excess whey on the shelf at supermarkets! these muscle companies selling powdered whey would go out of business.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Raw meat?? I'm not keen on parasites in my food and could do without a giant tape worm upto about 26ft long living in my guts, think i'll cook my meat thanks lol


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

noturbo said:


> Raw meat?? I'm not keen on parasites in my food and could do without a giant tape worm upto about 26ft long living in my guts, think i'll cook my meat thanks lol


A tape worm is not actually that big what it is in fact is a group of worms joined together. They cannot live in your body unless they are fed the right kind of carbohydrates, bread, rice, pasta etc.

you see there are allot of myths about the raw food diet raw milk etc. and you will find that they do everything they can to keep people as far from healthy as possible.

Hence it is illegal to sell raw milk which his incredible health benefits compared to toxic pasteurized milk. they do it with everything orange juice apple juice. Put it this way if its processed its toxic.

Most people get a cold at least once a year. that is because they have no bacteria in their bodies that is what people think of as the immune system the good bacteria. In western world we cook and disinfect everything and kill every bacteria imaginable before it has a chance to get anywhere near us. The idea with raw food is that the bacteria is still alive and thriving the more bacteria we get into our system the better our defense against disease.

This is where it gets really scary.

Food poisoning is a myth, it is not the meat that give you food poisoning it is the quality and hygiene of the meat.










when you eat crap like that, the kind you might find in Kentucky fried chicken and most supermarkets. The chicken is so poorly kept and butchered that it is covered in feces and ****. you might say, well it's the chickens own ****. but you would not wash your dishes in toilet water would you?

I dare you to watch earthlings this is why i will never eat supermarket meat again. If you cant tell me where your farm is and I am not aloud on your property to see your stock, they you are doing something wrong and I ain't eating it.


it is narrated by Joaquin Phoenix. I recommend skipping to part2 at 17mins in. It's no wonder that so many people are sick and fat looking when they eat that crap.

one the other had if you are proud of you farm and the good health and treatment of your stock, like the Amish farm where i get mine from at the moment then I more than happing to eat it and I will eat it raw. free from the diseased feces and full of good bacteria.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

interesting read mate but to be honest that chicken could taste as nice as pie but i'd find it hard to get motivated by something that looks like a pot of sick. Good for you though if its working for you, but raw meat isnt something i'd be up for with the exception of fish maybe


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> interesting read mate but to be honest that chicken could taste as nice as pie but i'd find it hard to get motivated by something that looks like a pot of sick. Good for you though if its working for you, but raw meat isnt something i'd be up for with the exception of fish maybe


If I told you that Raw Food was going to give you an advantage over other competitors would you reconsider?

and I would argue that fact and add that the hormones added into milk for example causing children as young as 10 to develop fully grown adult tits are really not good for you and are dramatically aging us faster.

If I was a diseased 70 year old with no quality of life and immobilized I would be happy to die. But if I was 100 years old and felt as good as I did when I was 50 I would want to live forever.

Aajonus went to the Philippines to visit a tribe of natives he was told that the native where cannibals and that he was forbidden to go there, but he went anyway. On the island he found that the indians ate a diet similar to the primal diet and ate raw meat along with raw goat milk. he observed that they were extremely healthy with great teeth and did not get sick. he went to find the old people in the village they looked about 60-70 years old when he asked how old they were he found that some of them were at least 120 years old they lived extraordinary long lives and there where in perfect health. there were hardly any young on the island because of this and they would only cum in the women if they were on their periods (i couldn't believe it when he said that i nearly died laughing). It was a big deal if anyone wanted to have a child and they would discuss it first with the whole tribe before a decision was made.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting thread.

I could see the benefits of raw milk, and possibly raw meat as well.

But also the negatives.

Im suprised no one has asked already, so i will ask instead...

Let us see the results of the 'raw' diet

Show us the pictures of your physique and how it has changed since youve started the raw diet.

You mention that tape worm and parasites can not grow inside your body if you do not eat rice/bread/potatos/carbs...however this does not sound very encouraging for a bodybuilder who needs to eat around 500 grams of carbs every day and most of that has to come from quality carb sources such as rice/potatos/wholemeal bread etc?

Please can you post up an alternative, thankyou.

Proof is in the pix matey, show us your results


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

:sad:



Britbb said:


> Hmmm, interesting thread.
> 
> I could see the benefits of raw milk, and possibly raw meat as well.
> 
> ...


charlie knows more than me mate!

http://www.archive.org/details/OrganicAthlete_2005_09_24j_Charlie_Abel

At Xmas I was a fat bastard!:sad:I went to NZ to visit relatives and I was drinking heavy and eating cooked food I started eating raw about 5 months ago but its taken me a while to get into it. I'm on about week 4 weight training and I have only just started to get really into it. :innocent: but I am really starting to feel some good results and I have really started to up the load I've gone from 90 to 150 in 3 weeks and I feel that that is really amazing for me personally. I am not looking to get myself to a competitive level. My main reason for getting in good shape is because I am acting in a film next month. although talking to you guys as made me want to prove a point and I am almost beginning to wonder if I could actually get myself into a competitive condition.

I will dig out some photos from x mass and then post some of now then you can judge for yourself. I reckon In 4 more weeks from now i will be in pretty good shape.  and I will put more then to so you can see my progress. as a matter of fact I will sort out my whole program food and training.

Today I went to my local gym and there is a nutrition store next door. the dude that works in there is hench I wanted to check out the whey products and there ingredients. I have to say I was not impressed there is all kinds of artificial crap in that stuff and Highly toxic. there were a couple that said 100% whey vanilla flavor. now I'm not the smartest guy in the world but i know whey don't taste like vanilla especially as I was drinking a bottle of raw whey right there. so I looked on the label and low and behold 5 other ingredients, THAT and 100% then is it? I told the guy what i was drinking and he was stunned and wanted to know where the hell i got the stuff? then I explained what it tasted like he said if we sold that like that no one would drink it?

derrrrrrr. If you could get this stuff in a super market in the milk section i reckon every whey powder company would be out of business. seriously its as simple as powdered milk vs regular and push it further you get raw milk. powdered milk is not good for you nether is powdered whey. you might not notice it now and you may even get terrific results with powdered stuff but there are major long term draw backs. and if you are experience any allergies like spots, sinus infections or asthma you can bet your life on it its down to diet and I would bet that a raw food diet would sort it out. and I haven't even started about how effective a raw diet is against cancer. you go to a doctor he's with some illness they are never gonna put it down to diet. isn't even a factor in medicine. how long does a GP train ? years . . from what I gather less than 1% of their curriculum is spent on nutrition. bit of a ramble there but I've been doing a ton of research on this raw thing and i would like to get as much of it up there as possible.


----------



## strangelove (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.realmilk.com/


----------

